# Trouble connecting to Pure-FTPd

## Da Penguin

Allo all.

I have Pure FTP setup pretty much "out of the box" and very few modifications except what is needed for it to run.

I am now encountering a very strange problem however. I can connect perfectly fine via win2k and XP machines, however I am having issues on macintosh, using OS X jag built in FTP client, transmit, and navigator. They are all giving me either "unknown error" or "error 500." If anyone can help, that would be great.

~The Penguin

----------

## mjerom

i think that your MS boxes are logging as anonymous

whereas the mac not.

enable your virtual users (this solved my pb in a windows/mac/linux environement )

----------

## mjerom

for my part ,

i have littleproblem to enable them at boot time ...

----------

## Da Penguin

I am still getting the error "uknown command," accessing as both anonymous and a virtual user, and a normal user from any of my macs. Once I get 2k installed under VPC again, I will try from there with the same three combos. Thanks for the help though, I was having problems with virtual users and that fixed it!

~The Penguin

----------

## chrysalis

Run the server with -d -d (yes, twice) and check your log files. You should see exactly which command is refused.

----------

## Da Penguin

The log files show regular connections being made, then quickly disconnected. Win2k lets me connect with all three user types, no problem, in VPC.

I have tried IE 5, transmit, and built in ftp( on os x machines), and none of them work on my macs.

What is making such a difference?

~The Penguin

----------

## chrysalis

Can you post an snippet of what you get in log files (the exact commands received / sent) ?

----------

## Da Penguin

Ok, here is some of the log:

```
Jun 24 12:46:56 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [INFO] New connection from 192.168.0.37

Jun 24 12:46:56 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd 1.0.14 ----------

Jun 24 12:46:56 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] 220-You are user number 1 of 30 allowed.

Jun 24 12:46:56 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] 220-Local time is now 12:46 and the load is 0.13. Server port: 21.

Jun 24 12:46:56 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] 220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.

Jun 24 12:46:56 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] Command [user] [joe]

Jun 24 12:46:56 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] 331 User joe OK. Password required

Jun 24 12:46:56 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]

Jun 24 12:49:31 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [INFO] New connection from 192.168.0.37

Jun 24 12:49:31 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd 1.0.14 ----------

Jun 24 12:49:31 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] 220-You are user number 1 of 30 allowed.

Jun 24 12:49:31 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] 220-Local time is now 12:49 and the load is 0.07. Server port: 21.

Jun 24 12:49:31 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] 220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.

Jun 24 12:49:31 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] Command [user] [joe]

Jun 24 12:49:31 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] 331 User joe OK. Password required

Jun 24 12:49:31 [pure-ftpd] (?@192.168.0.37) [DEBUG] Command [pass] [<*>]

```

It all looked normal to me, except for the asteric. I assumed it was the password being sent because it was the password command.

Thanks so far,

~The Penguin

----------

## xedx

regarding your log it seems no one is getting disconnected   :Cool: 

----------

